

Python Testing Tools Taxonomy - mace
http://pycheesecake.org/wiki/PythonTestingToolsTaxonomy

======
nas
I had no idea there was so many. There are almost as many as there are web
frameworks. ;-)

unittest is standard but it always feels klunky to me (perhaps that's the
lingering stench of Java ... I kid). nose is my favorite at the moment. It is
more complicated that I would prefer but writing tests is very easy and the
reporting of failures is good.

